# Vigo Shower Door



## sprayer48 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys,
My name is mark.
I just remodeled a bathroom for a customer. Instead of using my shower door guy, my customer wanted to purchase this shower door and panels online from vigo industries.
it 4' wide and 3' deep, with 3/8 glass.
it consists of two stationary panels and one door panel .
problem is that after following directions and calling customer service at least 6 times, we still have leaks.
everything is caulked good. the leak seems to be between the door and the fixed panel. there is a vinyl seal that runs from top to bottom between the door and panel.
seems to be where the vinyl strip covers the hinges. also the vinyl strip bunches up when the door is opened and then closed.
has anyone ever installed this produce and did you have leaks at that site.
frustrated mark in Illinois


----------



## thomasj_c (Jul 5, 2010)

*steel877*

Same problem advised customer against buying didnt listen bought everything @ overstock.com lol including preformed shower pan which when installed dead level had water lay in one corner. install directions (very vague) customer service advised cutting seals caulk this or that spoke broken english hard to understand. Feel like I lost all future work because customer wanted to save a buck on a 12k bath


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I installed one last year. I did have some issues with all the pvc covers etc. I did not appear to leak and the customer has not complained about it. It's good quality for the price at about half or more of custom.


----------



## tubtime (Jan 1, 2013)

the whole you get what you pay for....

also i see a common mistake made by plumber and renovators, the shower head location. if there is water sprayed directly at the seal it will leak, that is what it is.

ask you door guy too look at it, he will charge you but your time is worth something as well , so you dont keep going back alot of times.:whistling

there is a reason why i dont frame homes and my clients dont put in doors, even if they supply i will put them in.:thumbsup:


----------



## thomasj_c (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: vigo door*

Tubtime is exactly right what kind of bargain is a leaky shower door? We told HO we dont do glass enclosures but he bought it any way and kinda dumped it on us I know it had to leak. He never called to complain but we never heard about the kitch remodel we were supposed to do either. Will never install glass enclosures again it is a specialty trade and rightfully so.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

"Contractor does not warranty, replace, or correct defects of materials provided by Homeowner. Further any materials provided by Homeowners that require Installation time in excess of reasonable industry standards to install shall incur additional labor rates. Contractor holds no liability to the quality, proper installation, or condition of any such material." 

This clause has served me well. Bonus a "Salesmen" if you will can explain that yes while your saving 200 short term the peace of mind with a quality material that is warrantied and your not responsible for is worth the cost of having to redo the entire project and spend 10 times to correct the problem. 

I use to cave and let homeowners provide their own stuff. It saved them money and cost me 1000000 Advil's. Not anymore.


----------



## thomasj_c (Jul 5, 2010)

*vigo shower door*

I used the "salesman " approach but got an email anyway that we bought it! I just think people think, I can get it on the internet cheaper we didnt have any call back issues but I had to gently say we told you so and still think I lost future work and referrals as I got the job as a referral and it was a good job in a high end neighborhood a lot of this made in china stuff just doesnt hold up I got a chinese motor scooter from my sister nice looking but continues to just fall apart have a 1971 honda mini trail still running with original parts


----------

